# Tesla Cam time stamp



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

I was in a minor fender bender today and I forgot to save the video file After it happened. When I went into the recorded files when I got home I noticed that the time is off by several hours for each video File. The date is correct however. I also noticed I have video from several days ago, but not this morning when the accident happened.

is there a way to correct the time listed on the files?
why would I have video from days ago, but not all of today?

i don’t need the file for anything in particular, I wasn’t at fault. I just want to watch it happen. I’ll remember to save the file if this happens again.

thanks,


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

The time stamp is International time or Greenwich Mean Time.. The local time stamp is at the end of the file name.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

F0ZZ said:


> why would I have video from days ago, but not all of today?


which folder are you looking in? "RecentClips" or "SavedClips"?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

F0ZZ said:


> I was in a minor fender bender today and I forgot to save the video file After it happened. When I went into the recorded files when I got home I noticed that the time is off by several hours for each video File. The date is correct however. I also noticed I have video from several days ago, but not this morning when the accident happened.
> 
> is there a way to correct the time listed on the files?
> why would I have video from days ago, but not all of today?
> ...


Saved will only be the files where you hit the button
Recent is the last hour. Every time the car starts up it nukes everything on the drive older than an hour.
Sentry is where it detected possible sentry and alarm hits.

If sentry didn't trip, then it's probably gone since it was days ago.


----------

